# Cricket and Fishing



## Rob Fisher (4/6/15)

Cricket I'm not a big fan of... but I smaak foooshing!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/6/15)

Lol @Rob Fisher - that T-Shirt of yours!
Ha ha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matt (5/6/15)

Did you go out to catch a porcupinefish?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Ah, did Dale Steyn enjoy the fooshing. Probably just a little bit better at cricket.


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, did Dale Steyn enjoy the fooshing. Probably just a little bit better at cricket.



He did indeed... he is a bass fisherman from way back and very passionate! He had an injury and was being rested and was really happy to be on the water. He grew up on Tzaneen Dam!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, did Dale Steyn enjoy the fooshing. Probably just a little bit better at cricket.



Lol @Rob Fisher , I was looking at you, trying to spot a Reo
I didnt know who the guy in the middle was

Thanks for pointing it out @Andre

Ha ha


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

Hey that guy in the middle looks familiar 

Legend bowler!


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @Rob Fisher , I was looking at you, trying to spot a Reo



Those days I was still a Nautilus on a Sigelei 20W boy!


----------



## Twisper (5/6/15)

But where is the photo's of the fooosh...?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/6/15)

Twisper said:


> But where is the photo's of the fooosh...?



We didn't catch any that warranted a photo that day.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

I wanted to skip this post as I thought it was about using crickets for bait .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

